# Grindhouse - anyone used them...?



## Hrolf

Hello Friends,

Just joined the forum.

Looking to buy beans on-line and came across Grindhouse at low prices.

Are they any good? - the Reunion looks interesting.

Will be using Pavoni and Mignon

Grateful for any advice.


----------



## Fevmeister

do you work for grindhouse?


----------



## Fevmeister

if anyone has heard of them it'll be @jeebsy


----------



## Dylan

See this thread for discussion on merits, or lack thereof, or 'cheap' beans - http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?26129-Cheapest-beans-yet-for-me

Use a forum sponsor or one of the other roasters you will find discussed here if you want beans you know are quality.

Posting a link to an unheard of roaster in your very first forum post in incredibly suspicious, even if genuine.


----------



## Hrolf

No - I've got a proper job


----------



## Fevmeister

is working for a coffee roasting company not a proper job?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Fevmeister said:


> is working for a coffee roasting company not a proper job?


Oh behave


----------



## jlarkin

Welcome, Hrolf, some people have said this is the friendliest forum around ;-).


----------



## jeebsy

@grindhousecoffee ?


----------



## dwalsh1

Why give the geezer a hard time? If you don't want the beans then don't buy them. Your choice.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I thought it was advertising a horror film anyway


----------



## grindhousecoffee

jeebsy said:


> @grindhousecoffee ?


haha its no me! but they do have a cool coffee cart, ive not tried them though.


----------

